
Cognitive Behavioral Therapy as a Treatment for Insomnia - rahulshiv7
https://www.sleepedy.com/cbt-for-insomnia/
======
bert_traore
I did CBT-I after reading this post a year ago -
[http://ilya.sukhar.com/blog/an-algorithmic-solution-to-
insom...](http://ilya.sukhar.com/blog/an-algorithmic-solution-to-
insomnia.html)

Was very effective even though it sounds a little crazy.

